

What blogging platform do you use? - mtr

Inspired by the recent post about "What's your blog?", what blogging platform do you use?<p>We started a (WP hosted on WPengine) blog for our startup at http://blog.octanenation.com/ and there are some behind-the-scenes posts that I would like to write that I don't think would fit well on the 'business' blog, similar to what Patio11 has done.<p>Where do you blog about these things? I'm not crazy about hosting/installing/maintaining a WP installation. Though I'm active on FB it's too closed and not the right 'vibe'.<p>What do you suggest? Tumblr? Blogspot? Wordpress.com? etc?<p>Thanks for all the suggestions!
======
michaelpinto
Don't think of a platform: First think of your goal, then select a platform.

If you're a startup and you want a branded official news source then it's hard
to beat a WP install on your own domain. Can you use another platform? Sure
you can, but don't over think it because you should be working on your
product.

If you're looking to reach a community, then think about who is the community
that you want to reach? Then pick the platform based upon that. Want to meet
tech geeks into Android? Well G+ seems to be the place. Want to meet hipsters
who love to swap images images? Tumblr seems to be a good place for that. So
play on the playground where you want to make some friends.

~~~
mtr
Some good points. Our 'branded official news source' is already up and running
on a subdomain using WP.

I was thinking of writing blog posts that go into more detail about the
technology stack we're using, A/B tests, customer acquisition strategies etc.
These types of blog posts don't seem like a good fit on the official blog.

Your comments about focusing on the community vs platform/technology is a nice
practical insight. Cheers

------
jonascopenhagen
I use a homemade one (written in PHP) that writes static files to the disk.
The fact that I use static files means a post of mine was able to survive ~ 24
hours on the front page of HN even though my website is on a shared host.

------
orangethirty
[https://github.com/orangethirty/marketing_bits/blob/master/o...](https://github.com/orangethirty/marketing_bits/blob/master/one_blog_per_subject.md)

------
gdiaz
Have you thought about the WP install on your own domain, then seeking
input/thoughts from people on the appropriate linkedIn group or g+ community?

------
eduardordm
<http://www.squarespace.com/>

It is AWESOME.

~~~
gregcohn
would you mind elaborating on what you like about it? We're currently using
posterous, and very unhappy with it.

~~~
mtr
What don't you like about Posterous?

~~~
gregcohn
among other issues, it has poor handling of draft posts, private posts, and
recently published posts in terms of editing and workflow.

------
imwhimsical
Jekyll.

